# Need recommendations for lightweight handgun for women?



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I tried a S&W 357. A beautiful hand gun. Too heavy for me. 

What are your recommendations for a lightweight hand gun for a woman who has experience only with weight of training pistols and a regular 22 pistol? This would be for personal protection. Should I stick with a 22 or ... ?

Helen


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Colt Government Model .380 - Pocket weight. Love it.
Cheaper Option is a Bersa .380. I have both - don't like the Bersa as well as the colt, but carry it becuase I wouldn't cry if it got lost or stolen. I would be heartbroken over my colt.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Try a Ruger 380. I use one as a pocket pistol. Very light weight and easy to conceal. But not a lot of fun to shoot. Has a long trigger pull and the light weight gives it more recoil. If you have a chance to go to a gun club or a training range that may rent out guns. That way you can try different ones.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

NateB said:


> Try a Ruger 380.


At one of the tactical pistol courses I attended the instructors favorite saying was "friends don't let friends carry mouse guns!" 

My wife carries a Glock 26, I carry a Rohrbaugh R9. Kahr also makes a quality small 9mm. If you are not familiar with automatics then you should stick to a light weight .38 revolver. S&W and Taurus both make light (if titanium, very light) 38s.

Buck


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My wife had never held a pistol much less fired one. On the advice of a very knowledgeable man at Cabela's I bought a S&W hammer less 38 revolver with Crimson Trace laser sights, she mastered it easily and got a C&C permit. For most personal protection would involve one perp so a big heavy automatic with 9 shots is inappropriate. I can only imagine the feeling of seeing a red dot in the middle of your chest from a handgun held by a woman with a determined look.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a Taurus PT709 Slim. I like it alot. I'm sure that there are lighter pistols out there but this one the grip and everything is slimmer.

Janet


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Bersa 380 off brand but it's light and fit my hand, when a lot of others didn't. I also looked at couple of 9mm which fit almost as well. In a hand gun it's all about comfort and fit, if I could've found a bigger 357 or 45 bore that didn't weight a ton and require both hands to lift, I'd have one. But the 38's, 380's and 9mm are lighter and fit much better. However if you want to shoot a lot get a 22, and you won't break the bank on ammo, a little small for personal protection but, they do make some rounds for the 22 that will definitely do the job.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Ruger LCR. made in both .38 and .357 lightweight, and probably has the nicest trigger pull of any of the small frame revolvers. 
I definitely like the revolvers for people that are newer and aren't going to shoot a large amount. Nothing to think about in a bad situation, just point and shoot. Also easy to load and change out snake shot if your in snake country. The red laser can be added and is a nice touch.
Mike


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would go to a gun shop with a range. Most of these places will rent you different guns, some will even just let you try before you buy. Plus in most cases the emloyees are very knowledegable.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 24, 2012)

My wife carries Colt Defender Lightweight 9mm Para and my 3 daughters all carry Kel-Tec PF-9 9mm as in pic above. Best lightweight pistol for the price bought 3 for for under $800.00


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a colt 38 special its perfect.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

There is a new Sigarms 380 on the market specifically catering to the female marketshare, it has a Crimson laser integrated into the frame...I think its the P238....My two SIL's went to the ladies only retreat at Thunder Ranch and came back with Springfield XDM's with a Crimson Trace laser chambered in 9mm...they are now very proficient in the use of said weapons and can probably outshoot their spouses


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Thunder Ranch


Anyone that is planning to carry concealed should attend this type of course. I've attended two of Massad Ayoob's LFI courses and insisted that my wife attend one before she started carrying a weapon. The information and training is invaluable and not something you will get from a simple CC course.

Buck


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> My wife had never held a pistol much less fired one. On the advice of a very knowledgeable man at Cabela's I bought a S&W hammer less 38 revolver with Crimson Trace laser sights, she mastered it easily and got a C&C permit. For most personal protection would involve one perp so a big heavy automatic with 9 shots is inappropriate. I can only imagine the feeling of seeing a red dot in the middle of your chest from a handgun held by a woman with a determined look.


It ain't a good feelin Doc, it ain't a good feelin..........and I'm not even a thief.;-)


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

S&W 38+P airweight with crimson trace laser grips !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Walther PPS.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike Sale said:


> S&W 38+P airweight with crimson trace laser grips !!!!!!!!!


2X, great CC weapon, easy to shoot too.


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

3x's 38 Airweight, accurate. I didn't get the hammerless for my wife, the sound of cocking a revolver is unmistakable.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Another vote for the Bersa 380. It's hard to justify the Walther when you put them side by side (and I like the Walther!).


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Home defense you cannot beat either a Taurus or Smith in a .410 revolver - defense loads are available - rather large for concealed but very effective -


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

My wife has a Taurus model 85 CH (concealed hammer.. double action only). It is rated for +P loads. It's simple, inexpensive and works. (Actually I have 2 of them).


----------



## CLindsay (Jan 5, 2010)

x4 on S and W 38 Airweight with Crimson Trace. I went with hammerless and all black for the wife. She does not have to worry about the gun getting hung up and you will not see it until it is to late. I actually like to borrow it sometimes as my 1911's are a little big for Wal-Mart at times.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I like the suggestion of a J frame Smith
and Wesson - 38 special; Glock in 9 mm; and if you are willing to spend some time getting familiar with it - Springfield Armory EMP in 9 mm


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I like the S&W 38....I have the "ladies" version with no laser sites, but I do like the one everyone is talking about and the idea of a laser site built in is a nice feature.....hmmm, wonder if "Santa Clause" is reading RTF? <cough, cough, hint, hint>

You can never have too many hand guns, right? I think i have more guns than I do pairs of shoes!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Carry option. Not La Perla but should work.
.
.
View attachment 8802


----------



## th3_specialist (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought my wife a Taurus PT-138. It is a .380 but the size of the pistol is almost the same as my Glock 23. No recoil at all i let my 4 year old daughter shoot this and she has a blast. Very accurate for a .380 also i would say. Also the Bersa .380 is good too. I would stay away from anything smaller than a bersa because its almost like a firecracker going off in your hand. it does hurt. I know from experience i have been shooting for a while now


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

Helen, lots of good suggestions. Take a look at the S&W 642, it is one of their hammerless airweights 38 Special +P
I have one but the grips are to small for my hands.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

S&W model 3913 9mm or a Colt Defender.45 ACP with crimson trace laser grip, those are my wife's usual choices, depending upon her mood I guess.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Smith and Wesson Airweight .38 Special with Crimson Trace Laser sight








Empty weight 15.3 oz
MADE IN THE USA
$669 retail

Small and light enough to carry it in my purse or back pocket everywhere I go (CC permit). The single action and laser sight gives you much better accuracy. This one doesn't kick the fire out of you when you shoot it either! Fun easy to shoot pistol.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Richard McCullough said:


> Helen, lots of good suggestions. Take a look at the S&W 642, it is one of their hammerless airweights 38 Special +P
> I have one but the grips are to small for my hands.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't remember the brand of the 380 that I had (sold it within a year of purchase and after shooting it only a dozen times), but I hated it. I had more accuracy if I threw it at the target if said target was more than 25 ft away. Not to mention that the blowback of gun shot residue with each shot hitting my hands and face, which was hot and some of the pieces really stung, no matter the type and/or brand of ammo that I ran through it was a real and literal pain. While I realize that you are looking for self protection and/or a deterrent, personally I don't want a potential perp to have to get that close to me before I am confident that I will be shooting to kill, not just injuring the guy and possibly just p1$$1ng him off! Especially when the amount of GSR coverage on my person makes it impossible to hide in the case of a possible crime of passion 
I would go with a 9mm semi auto, or if a revolver is more your style, a 38 (not snub nosed though). Remember that in the case of semi-autos, you have to actually chamber a round, which in the case of fear/excitement at the thought of an intruder/break in, many people forget to do, especially if they keep the ammo clip separate from the gun.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Most, about 80% of shootings happen within 10 ft. Not a bad idea to be able to shoot farther, and accurately with a handgun, but that takes a lot of practice no matter what pistol you have.
Most people are not willing to practice enough to get proficient at longer distances.


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a proponent of the lightweight 38 - Taurus or S&W with the crimson laser grips. Dont have to fumble around with a safety and it goes boom everytime you pull the trigger. If you're looking at .380's I love my S&W bodyguard with built in laser you can pick them up for under $350.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

S&W M&P Shield in 9mm.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson2/MP_Shield/index.html


----------



## Goose and Teal (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife carries a hammerless stainless 642 loaded with 38+P. I teach CWP and NRA pistol classes and have seen junk guns, husbands who thought their 110lb wife could shoot a 44 revolver 50 shots in qualifying and you name it. My wife handled every pistol at the gun counter at 2 stores and SHE decided on the 642. Take your wife to gun store and let her see different options and firearms. TAKE YOUR TIME with her and don't rush it, let it be a comfortable environment. Before we went shopping, she shot my 22, 380, 38, 40 and 45. Believe it or not but she hated the 380. It is a Keltec and kicked too bad for her. She loved the Glock 23 and 1911 45 but couldn't rack the slides. We ruled out 22cal before shopping but shot it to introduce her to a revolver. 

I wouldn't recommend a laser for a new shooter...they will become dependent on it and freak out if something goes astray with it. I don't recommend a semi-auto either for a female shooter with limited physical strength. Most women that I have taught to shoot, don't have the strength to rack the slide to load/unload. Stick with a wheel gun....no stove pipes, failure to feeds, etc. With a revolver that fails to fire, pull the trigger again. The last thing you want to happen in a situation where you present a firearm, is a malfunction and then panic sets in.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I bought Cleo a nice hammerless Colt .38 special ladies weapon. Her resopnse was "Im no Lady where guns are concerned, I love my Remington 870 12 guage with the plug out". I will attest to the effect that it has on me. I had been to a staff meeting that ended early enough for me to drive home, arriving home about midnight. I came in by the kitchen door and started down a dark hall toward our bedroom when I heard that 12 guage racked back and stopped in my tracks and LOUDLY identifyed myself. "Who's yo' Momma?" I gave the right answer, being that Cleo dearly loved Annie, my mother.

I personally like the gun I inherited from my father, a .38 Colt Police Positive. It fits my hand and when I shoot ti it is just like pointing my finger at the target. Bill


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Buck Mann said:


> Anyone that is planning to carry concealed should attend this type of course. I've attended two of Massad Ayoob's LFI courses and insisted that my wife attend one before she started carrying a weapon. The information and training is invaluable and not something you will get from a simple CC course.
> 
> Buck


I know we've discussed this before, Buck, but where in the SE can you find a course like this?


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

A friend of mine just got a Ruger LGS 38 with a laser. It's hammerless and light. She said you are welcome to try it out. She loves it.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The best gun is one that comfortably fits your hand. There are some nice choices in this post so go get your hands on a few. If you get a revolver, hammerless is the way to go when carrying in your purse. The S&W M&P Shield in 9mm looks very nice with it's thin spec.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm a 5'2" female with very small hands. I just got my first handgun- a Glock 23. I tried my husband's Subcompact Glock and it ironically felt like it had a much wider grip than the one I chose (which is just a compact). I hated the way it felt in my hands... in spite of being "subcompact." I find the Glocks to be pretty lightweight and easy to work with, easy to take apart to clean, etc. My husband has a variety of much larger handguns (one of which had flames come out the end the one time during twilight that I fired it with him right behind me to keep me from flying backward) and the Glocks just seem to be much more manageable for me. Granted, I am also a big fan of his Kimber .45... it IS a longer, heavier piece, though.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

43x said:


>


I've been carrying this for years.... I love it.

Angie


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> My wife had never held a pistol much less fired one. On the advice of a very knowledgeable man at Cabela's I bought a S&W hammer less 38 revolver with Crimson Trace laser sights, she mastered it easily and got a C&C permit. For most personal protection would involve one perp so a big heavy automatic with 9 shots is inappropriate. I can only imagine the feeling of seeing a red dot in the middle of your chest from a handgun held by a woman with a determined look.


My daddy had a 9mm Walther PPK but with my bad hands I was unable to work the slide on it or any other auto hand gun. I too choose S&W but I have a 357 revolver and the Crimson Trace sights, just love it and it fits nicely into my CC purse I purchased from Cabelas. It adds a little heft to the purse but over all it is a super nice gun and is deadly accurate. ;-)


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

my wife carries the govenor no problem when it comes to aiming. covers just about 
all the area 

keith l


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

The Wather PPKS is one of the best hide away auto's a person can carry. I'ts flat and has a drop block safety, you can load and unload the gun with the safety "ON" This pistol has a well proven design and is reliable. With the pistol being flat it will fit in your pocket.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought a Taurus .38 last year that I carry on my rural walks (rattler country) w/ pest loads. For the rest of the year, I have defense loads. Small, lightweight, very little kick. Bought it very lightly used, supposedly man bought for his wife but she couldn't bare the thought, and got it for a great price.


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

OP said for personal protection. Any good quaility 22 will work. Don't need laser sights or a gun that will shoot 50 yards accurately.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife carries a S&W J-frame. Got my mom a S&W Bodyguard .380. Both are nice little guns. I have been thinking about getting a J-frame for myself as well. I usually carry a Glock 23 or 1911 but tend to leave them in the truck because they are a little harder to conceal.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

hooked on quackers said:


> OP said for personal protection. Any good quaility 22 will work. Don't need laser sights or a gun that will shoot 50 yards accurately.


While I am far from an expert a snub nose .38 would not shoot accurately at 50 yards but at 10-15 yards would be a far greater deterrent to an assailant than a .22 which would probably only serve to anger him unless he became the victim of an accurate well placed head shot.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

helencalif said:


> I tried a S&W 357. A beautiful hand gun. Too heavy for me.
> 
> What are your recommendations for a lightweight hand gun for a woman who has experience only with weight of training pistols and a regular 22 pistol? This would be for personal protection. * Should I stick with a 22* or ... ?
> 
> Helen


I don't know about you but I hate to chase cripples.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> While I am far from an expert a snub nose .38 would not shoot accurately at 50 yards but at 10-15 yards would be a far greater deterrent to an assailant than a .22 which would probably only serve to anger him unless he became the victim of an accurate well placed head shot.


Like you, I'm no expert - but a 22 Mag supposedly has signigicant shocking power at the distances described - our local police chief says they fragment nicely & ammo is cheap - looking at getting a 941 Taurus & a Keltec 30 rounder  in 22 Mag. - nothing beats a shotgun at close range.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Like you, I'm no expert - but a 22 Mag supposedly has signigicant shocking power at the distances described - our local police chief says they fragment nicely & ammo is cheap - looking at getting a 941 Taurus & a Keltec 30 rounder  in 22 Mag. - nothing beats a shotgun at close range.


I don't think a 22 mag out of a short pistol barrel would be my choice of round to stop some drug crazed, or even adrenelin crazed, person bent on doing me harm.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Bullet performance needs to be a main concern no matter which caliber, below is a link to show penetration and expansion of many different type bullets and calibers

http://brassfetcher.com/index_files/Handguns.htm

http://brassfetcher.com/index_files/Page1504.htm


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

EdA said:


> While I am far from an expert a snub nose .38 would not shoot accurately at 50 yards but at 10-15 yards would be a far greater deterrent to an assailant than a .22 which would probably only serve to anger him unless he became the victim of an accurate well placed head shot.


it does NOT take a head shot to kill with a 22. I have seen more than 1 death from 22


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

While a .22 or .22mag will certainly kill they usually will not incapacitate quickly. Several years ago the FBI lost 3 or 4 agents in a gun battle in Miami. 2 were killed by a bad guy that had been shot several times. Following this the FBI did extensive testing, looking for an ideal caliber. Their findings were basically the larger hole that you make in someone, the quicker they go down. Velocity had far less impact than bullet diameter. The 10mm evolved from this, but it over penetrated. Hence the .40S&W. There is a reason most special ops use .45s. The problem with the .380 is lack of penetration. Gun Tests evaluated a number of .380 ammo and their recommendation was FMJ bullets. Nothing else in .380 gave consistent, good penetration.
Most experts consider the 9mm or .38 to be minimum calibers for self-defense.

Buck


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Smith & wesson makes an airlite in a 357 mag, You could shoot 38 in it.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

When dad died I got his Sig. 9mm and it was magic. On the range I could not miss. Un-believable. BUT as much as I love that sig... it is just too heavy to carry around consistently. The gun-merchant I consulted (former Israeli defense forces) showed me a sig 380. And I'm almost as accurate with it as I am with the big sig. (or at least I'm 5 times more accurate with it than with other 380's) 

According to those who claim to know... the issue of less punch can be largely resolved with the right loads. Having never had to shoot it at someone determined to assault me... I don't know (and hope I never do.)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Howard N said:


> I don't think a 22 mag out of a short pistol barrel would be my choice of round to stop some drug crazed, or even adrenelin crazed, person bent on doing me harm.


The OP was about a lightweight HG for ladies - I just added my :2c: worth - TBS, 43x contributed the most meaningful data on this post - I happen to believe gun control is hitting what you aim at, & personally think a 22 mag would be sufficient - but I did read an interesting article in one of the H & F magazines that says carry bear spray - it works better than any gun - seems that would apply to where you live .



43x said:


> Bullet performance needs to be a main concern no matter which caliber, below is a link to show penetration and expansion of many different type bullets and calibers
> 
> http://brassfetcher.com/index_files/Handguns.htm
> 
> http://brassfetcher.com/index_files/Page1504.htm


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I don't know about you but I hate to chase cripples.


Now that right there is funny stuff..... sick but funny


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I don't know about you but I hate to chase cripples.


Well, I don't know, watching my dog, I get the impression that cripples are where the real fun is!!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Buck Mann said:


> Following this the FBI did extensive testing, looking for an ideal caliber. Their findings were basically the larger hole that you make in someone, the quicker they go down.


 Whew, after a probable exhaustive and expensive testing and study process, its comforting to know the FBI came to this conclusion.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Smith & Wesson .38 Bodyguard. Its a true concealed carry piece and is hamerless and in a true panic situation is the most fail proof to operate. Comes with built in laser sight and nice compact zippered pouch. The Airweight is also a good choice as others have mentioned.

Deb Lenon
www.mamaslabs.com


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I bought a S&W 38 for my wife.....Just have to pull the triger to fire and not worry about making sure safety is off.....Very simple to operate for rookies


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

Go to store and go hands on with Smith & Wesson MP Shield. Available in 9 and 40. Light. Slim. It is my new backup and concealed carry weapon.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

.22's and .22 mags if you want, the boss lady here frequently carries and regularly shoots quite accurately with no difficulty a Colt Defender laser sighted .45 ACP. Don't ever underestimate a womans capability with a firearm, a female that is well practiced is much deadlier than a man with the same gun that thinks he has it down pat because.


----------

